# VW Mk4 Golf - Show Car/Porsche Grey



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

This is owned by a friend of mine, who purchased it from a friend.

It was resprayed in a Porsche grey and is in fact an anniversary edition.

The car was washed, clayed and then brought in for inspection. Readings taken and then it was polished using the Rupes Bigfoot LHR15 and the Meguiars Microfibre System.


































































































































































Then ready for some refinement after correction


















































and some finished snaps after a layer of rejuvenate and Illusion..


























































































































As always, comments/critiscm welcome  :buffer:


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Iv always had a thing for that colour! Its very similar to the nimbus grey on the audi's - great job!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another cracking job. Enjoying your write ups today thanks for posting.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a big fan of that colour, i prefer the porsche/renault megane grey, meteor do they call it? Anyway, cracking job on the car, looks really nice now you have worked on it :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks guys 

I will have some more coming up over the next few weeks!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Were they using a Brillo pad to wash that?

Good work.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a lovely looking car!!

Am liking the plate too!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## TZT (Apr 16, 2013)

Amazing color ...Great job mate ..


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lovely colour. 

What you think of the rupes machine? 

Did you manage to do all of tight areas ie pillars etc with it too?


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

That car had some swirls!! Good turnaround and nice gloss on the colour :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround, nice finish:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not too keen on the colour. Good reflections though. The numberplate, Uro. I'm guessing he's either in to Scandinavian crime drama' or has a thing for Nigeria.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

I love the car and the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice car bar the wheels. Lovely finish


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and like colour


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit of a mess before  Looks fantastic now :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cracking job, and the car itself looks frigging awesome.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Not feeling those stretched tyres but loving that colour it really suits the mk4 golf. Nice work on the swirls


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

looking good, good job on getting rid of those awful swirls
p.s. make sure your mate ditches those ditch finder nankangs before he ends up in a ditch himself! AWFUL AWFUL TYRES lolol


----------

